# Odd Question



## Rubyshope (May 5, 2006)

O.K. Folk's, Is it possible for my riding lawn mower to crank (turn over) by itself, while it has a dead battery (confirmed with a battery charger) and the key is not in the ignition?


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

If it had a good battery, and the key was NOT in the ignition, you could cross the starter power wires and get it to crank, but not RUN. In this case the only way for it to crank would be to hook a booster to the battery and cross the starter wires.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Stuck solenoid.... good tap and it might stop. Otherwise replace it.


----------

